# Beach Mile Markers



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

Does anyone know of a link to a map that shows the mile marker locations on Surfside Beach?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

TexasBullRed said:


> Does anyone know of a link to a map that shows the mile marker locations on Surfside Beach?


I don't think I have ever seen mile markers on Surfside Beach. Maybe you mean beach access numbers.


----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Beach Access*

You are correct - thanks.


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't seem to find a map, but I know that Public Access Rd #1 is 3 miles East of Hwy 332 and that Public Access Rd #5 is further east almost directly across from the antenna tower. As of lately, access road #4 was closed due to the road construction.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

C-Rob said:


> I can't seem to find a map, but I know that Public Access Rd #1 is 3 miles East of Hwy 332 and that Public Access Rd #5 is further east almost directly across from the antenna tower. As of lately, access road #4 was closed due to the road construction.


Last time I was at surfside I happened to notice there was a mile marker on the beach between #4 and #5 access road but I don't remember the number. I guess they are there but somewhat hidden. I'll be there sat and may find out something more about how the access rds match up with the mile markers.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

surfguy said:


> Last time I was at surfside I happened to notice there was a mile marker on the beach between #4 and #5 access road but I don't remember the number. I guess they are there but somewhat hidden. I'll be there sat and may find out something more about how the access rds match up with the mile markers.


I noticed that mile marker too, almost took a picture. I want to say that it said Mile 6. That's the only one I can recall seeing on surfside beach.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

surfguy said:


> Last time I was at surfside I happened to notice there was a mile marker on the beach between #4 and #5 access road but I don't remember the number. I guess they are there but somewhat hidden. I'll be there sat and may find out something more about how the access rds match up with the mile markers.


Not to hijack thread but ill be out there tomorrow in a red Ford Ranger. If you see me, stop by and say hey.

Was thinking of resetting my odometer once I turn off 332 and measuring it that way to access 5 or 6 as that's where I normally turn in. Since the road curves a little bit it'd be a fairly rough estimate. Haven't found a map that has em on there.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Anything that we remember that 'used to be' on that beach got swept into Christmas Bay during Ike. The whole area is being re-set one piece at a time. The road is now repaved all the way to the pass. There are blue signs on the north (bay) side of the road marking the beach access roads. They are about 4' square, so you can't see them until you are on them. If you are moving fast, you will miss them. Here is what I remember:

#1 is at the far end of the Surfside Beach community, right as you hit the city limits.
#2 is just before the next community of beach houses (San Luis Beach?).
#3 is in the middle of the community of beach houses, not very far past #2.
#4 is out in the open, but not too far from the community of beach houses.
#5 is almost across from the cell tower, a few miles past #4.
#6 is right at the west edge of the condos, a few miles before the pass.

There are lots of irregular access roads being made by users. I vote that we don't use these and give the beach a chance to close up a bit. The more holes we punch in the dunes (still just big ripples at this point), the easier the water gets through. The vegetation is coming back on the beach and seems farther seaward than I remembered. If we can keep from driving in it, we might see this beach (and road) survive normal high tide and winter storms. We are years away from any sort of natural tropical storm defense. Look for the road to be rebuilt regularly if we get any tropicals.

I am trying to get down there to fish tomorrow afternoon. I will try to remember to do as Specktaker offered and check the entrance road milage. I can also carry my gps down and mark them. The GIS guru at the college owes me a favor.... we might get a real map to post as a sticky.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X2 on the location of access #6. As a member of CCCF we have a annual Memorial Chili Cook Off in February. Confused of Coalition Coastal fishermen


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X2 on the location of Access #6. As a member of the Coalition of Confused Coastal Fishermen, we have an annual Chili Cook Off at Access #5 ( SAM'S BEACH ) in honor of the flounder of the site.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Access/Miles from 332/Bluewater HWY intersection

#1 2.7mi 
#2 4.0 mi
#3 4.3 mi 
#4 5.4mi
#5 7.9mi


Didn't make it as far as #6 as I turned in at #5. Again, the road curves a bit but this should help some.
Next time someones out there double check my ghetto measurement. I was entering it in as a text along the way to record the miles and didn't put spaces or periods or anything so I had to translate it once I got back. Lol.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Those are Ford numbers. I drove it in a Chevy today and got:

Rd 1: 2.9 mi
Rd 2: 4.1
Rd 3: 4.5
Rd 4: 5.5
Rd 5: 8.2

We'll need other volunteers to cover the Chrysler and import measurements...


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Actually found the accesses on Google Earth. Images are from November of last year. If I get some time tomorrow. Ill see if I can post a pic with all of them marked.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's a screen cap of Google Earth image with the access roads marked. Not the best map, but if anyone wants, I can email the map so you can mess with it yourself in Google Earth.


----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Excellent*

This is great information everyone. Really appreciate you taking the time to post.

Please shoot that google earth info over and I will get it laminated 

:texasflag


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

No big.

PM me an email and ill send it to ya. Can't post the file on 2cool.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

BTW, every access rd sign was up last weekend although they are small blue signs and easy to miss.


----------

